# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ 2016 >  >  الحرس الرئاسي يمنع طالبة من التقاط سيلفي مع الرئيس السوداني +منوعاااات66

## yassirali66

*الحرس الرئاسي يمنع طالبة من التقاط سيلفي مع الرئيس السوداني..والبشير يتدخل ويسمح لها بالتصوير  






اهتمت  صفحات مواقع التواصل الاجتماعي السودانية بصور احتفال الرئيس السوداني  المشير عمر حسن أحمد البشير بالطلاب المتفوقين في امتحانات الشهادة  السودانية بالقصر الجمهوري يوم الاثنين.

من  بين الصور التي وجدت اهتمام كبير صور إحدى الطالبات المتفوقات والتي أرادت  التقاط صور تذكارية مع فخامة الرئيس عبر هاتفه المحمول على طريقة السيلفي.

لكن الحرس الشخصي للرئيس البشير منع الطالبة من التصوير كما هو موضح في الصور 

ليتدخل  رئيس الجمهورية ويسمح للطالبة بالتقاط الصور في موقف وجد الإشادة والتقدير  من رواد مواقع التواصل الذين شكروا الرئيس على تطيب خاطر الطالبة.
                        	*

----------


## yassirali66

*البنتاغون يمنح الهكرز السوداني “مصعب” ميدالية تقديرية لإقتحامه أنظمة الدفاع الأمريكية  

تمكن  الشاب السوداني والهكرز الأخلاقي “مصعب محمد صالح” من إكتشاف “12 ثغرة”  بين المتوسطة والخطيرة بأنظمة وزارة الدفاع الأمريكية “البنتاغون” وإستطاع  إدراج إسمه بقائمة أفضل 20 هاكرز بالعالم من ضمن مئات المشاركين بالمسابقة,  قبوله للتحدي جاء بعد أن أرسلت له الدعوة الخاصة للمشاركة في مسابقة  إختراق البنتاجون من قبل الشركة المنظمة للمسابقة, التحدي الذي يشارك به مع  كبار الهكرز العالميين, عزيمة مصعب وإرادته كانت قوية, عمل بصمت وتركيز في  اهدافه لتحقيق المزيد النجاحات السابقة أشهرها تسجيله لثغرة خاصة بموقع  التواصل الإجتماعي الشهير فيس بوك.
وكانت وزارة الدفاع الأمريكية قد  أطلقت في مارس الماضي مسابقة الهكرز الأخلاقيين بعنوان ” إِختَرِق  البنتاغون”, ولم يتردد مصعب في قبول التحدي والمشاركة في المسابقة التي  يشارك بها أقوى خبراء أمن المعلومات والهكرز الأخلاقي على مستوى العالم,  إستطاع مصعب تحقيق إنجازه الجديد بإكتشاف 12 ثغرة عالية الخطورة ومتوسطة  بالموقع الخاص بالبنتاغون, وأرسل البنتاغون لمصعب ميدالية خاصة ومكافأة  مالية مقدرة بعد فوزه في التحدي الذي طرحته الوزارة.
الجدير بالذكر  ان مصعب قد تمكن من قبل من تسجيل إسمه ضمن قائمة الشرف بموقع التواصل  الإجتماعي فيس بوك بعد تبليغه عن ثغرات أمنية بالموقع بالإضافة إلى  المكافأة المالية التشجيعية من فيس بوك البالغ قدرها “2,000 دولار”.
واصل  الهكرز السوداني مصعب نجاحاته في مجال الهكرز الاخلاق بمشاركته في مسابقة  وزارة الدفاع الأمريكية البنتاجون, وبحسب متابعات “شبكة المقرن” فإن مصعب  هاجر مطلع العام للولايات المتحدة الأمريكية لإستكمال مشواره التعليمي  بالإلتحاق بجامعة أمريكية لدراسة مجال أمن المعلومات.

*

----------


## yassirali66

*سرب من النحل ينقذ ساق مريضة من البتر في الحلفايا  

السيدة  إلهام محمد حامد حالة مرضية أذهلت الأطباء وكل المتابعين لها، فقد أصيبت  بالسكري الذي لم تتوقع أن يكون في يوم ما مهدداً لها ببتر عضو من جسدها،  ولكن هذا ما حدث هو إصابتها ببقعة زيت ساخن في أصبع قدمها، وفاقمت من  حالتها الصحية ليقرر الأطباء بتر الأصبع.
 لكن ما حدث بعد ذلك أذهل  الكثيرين، فقد شفيت إلهام مما أصابها وفوجئ الأطباء بأن حالتها لا تستدعي  أي بتر، بل شفيت تماماً وتراجع السكري إلي درجات أذهلتهم .. كيف ذلك ؟ هو  ما سنسمعه من الهام التي سجلنا لها زيارة في منزلها بالحلفايا مربع (6) ..  فماذا قالت.
تقول الهام مند شهر ونصف أثناء إعدادها لوجبة سمك تعرضت  لتطاير نقاط من الزيت على أصابع قدمها اليمنى، لحظتها لم تحس بشيء، ولكنها  في المساء تورم أصبعها وظهرت آثار حريق الزيت، فقامت بمسحها بخيوط العنكبوت  وأضافت أنها دائماً ما تستخدم الأعشاب في علاجها منذ إصابتها بالسكري،  بعدها ذهبت لمركز صحي الحلفايا وأجريت لها عملية نظافة لموضع الجرح
  تواصل إلهام : في اليوم التالي تورمت قدمي بما يشبه (داء الفيل)، فذهبت الى  المستشفى برفقة ابني وقابلت الطبيب وأجريت لي فحوصات عامة وصورة للقدم من  ثلاث مراحل لتحديد نوع الجلطة، بعدها طالب الطبيب بحجزي في المستشفى حتى  ينخفض السكري، ومن بعده تجري لي عملية بتر الساق..
 وتمضي السيدة الهام  بالقول:  رفضت البقاء في المستشفى وذهبت إلى منزلي برفقة ابني الذي كان في  حالة نفسية سيئة، إلا أنني كنت صابرة ومؤمنة بالقدر ولم أجزع إلا بعد رؤية  بناتي وهن يتألمن من فاجعة خبر عملية بتر ساقي.
 الطبيب نصحني بالعودة  الفورية للمستشفى في حال اي زيادة في الورم مع حمية غذائية حثني على  اتباعها لتقل نسبة السكري خلال ثلاثة أيام بعدها يتم إجراء العملية.
وتقول إلهام والسعادة تبدو على محياها : اعتكفت في غرفتي وظللت أداوم على قراءة سورة يس حوالي 49 مرة في اليوم وأسأل الله الشفاء.
 جالت إلهام ببصرها في الغرفة وواصلت حديثها قائلة: زارتنا امرأة وتدعي  حاجة التومة الشيخ ووصفت لي استخدام عسل النحل، وبالفعل بدأت في إستخدامه  بالمسح على موضع الورم في الصباح والمساء لمدة أربعة أيام، وفي كل مرة كنت  اتفاجأ بسرب من النحل ينزل على موضع الورم وبالتحديد في الموضع الذي تقرر  بتره، وما كنت أحس بشيء حتى صبيحة اليوم الخامس حيث بدأت أشعر بوخزات  النحل.. وتضيف إلهام بعد يومين من هذه الحادثة قابلت الطبيب الذي تفاجأ مما  حدث وفاجأني بقوله : (انك شفيت تماماً) ثم سألني عن ما الذي فعلته فشرحت  له كل ما حدث فقال لي مبروك أنت الآن ليس بحاجة لأي شيء غير فحص للسكري،  وبالفعل قمت بذلك وكانت نتيجة الفحص أن السكري إنخفض الى 88 بعد أن كان 380
                        	*

----------


## yassirali66

*الترابي يكشف محادثاته مع الملك فهد بعد غزو الكويت  

تحدث  المفكر والزعيم الراحل الدكتور حسن الترابي في شهادته بقناة “الجزيرة ” عن  الاعتداء المميت الذي تعرض له خلال زيارته لكندا في أوائل التسعينات، من  طرف مدرب الكاراتيه هاشم بدر الدين الذي تربص به في المطار.
وأعلن في  شهادته الثانية العشرة المسجلة لبرنامج “شاهد على العصر” الذي بثت أمس إنه  ظل في غيبوبة تامة طوال ثلاثة أسابيع في المستشفى، ووصفت حالته بحالة  ميؤوس منه، وظن الأطباء أنه سيعيش جسدا لسنوات وربما يصحو طفلا، وفي  الخرطوم ظنوا أنه انتهى.
وأكد الترابي أنه بعدما ظل في غيبوبة أسابيع  عاد بعدها لوعيه بعد ما خرجت واتهم الغربيين بالتواطؤ في ضربه، وقال إن  جهات في الخرطوم لم يحددها فرحت وأرادت أن تحبسه في منزله لكنه قاوم ورفض  ذلك.
كما تطرق الترابي إلى الوساطة التي قام بها رفقة وفد من الحركة  الإسلامية في العالم بعد غزو الرئيس العراقي الراحل صدام حسين للكويت في  الثاني من أغسطس 1990.
وكشف أن العاهل السعودي الراحل الملك فهد بن  عبد العزيز وجه له دعوة عاجلة بعد الغزو وجلس معه ساعات طويلة، وكان من بين  ما دار بينهما قول الملك إن الغربيين آتون إلى المنطقة دون أن ندعوهم،  وإنه طلب من الترابي التحدث إلى الحركات الإسلامية في العالم لتتفهم  الموقف.

وبحسب الترابي، فقد حصلت تحولات في المنطقة العربية في تلك الفترة، وأثرت تلك الأحداث بشكل كبير جدا على ثورة الإنقاذ في السودان.
                        	*

----------


## yassirali66

*القرني يرد على شائعة  #عايض_القرني_يتزوج_فلبينيه 












انتشر مؤخرا على مواقع التواصل الإجتماعي شائعة زواج الشيخ عائض القرني من فلبينية.
  ودشن مغردون على تويتر وسم بعنوان  #عايض_القرني_يتزوج_فلبينيه  الذي  تصدر قائمة الوسوم الأعلى تداولا في السعودية فجر اليوم الإثنين 4 - يوليو  2016.
  وتسببت حسابات شهيرة على تويتر في نشر الشائعة بسرعة وتفاعل المغردين  معها حيث غرد أحد الحسابات الشهيرة بتغريدة كان نصها " الشيخ عائض القرني  يتزوج داعية فلبينيه بالعاصمة الرياض وقال مغردون عبر الوسم أن زواج الشيخ  من فلبينية هو تأكيد لأن الشيوخ مايعرفون من الدين إلا التعدد.
  إلا أن الشيخ عائض القرني  نفى ما تردد عن خبر زواجه، من فلبينية مشيرا  الي انه أن كل ما أشيع في هذا الشأن لا محل له من الصحة ومحض كذب وافتراء.
  وقال القرني على حسابه الرسمي بـ  موقع “تويتر”: الخبر كاذب فاتقوا الله  في الشهر الفضيل، أستغرب ممن يصدر الإشاعات ويسيء للناس الا يخاف الله؟  وأستغرب ممن يصدقون الإشاعات بسهولة أليس لهم عقل؟.
  نفى د. #عائض_القرني  ‏@Dr_alqarnee على حسابه الموثّق  بتويتر قائلا "  #عايض_القرني_يتزوج_فلبينيه والذي نفسي بيده لم يحصل من  ذلك شيء ، حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل على من افترى عليّ هذا الكذب، الله يحاسبه  ويعاقبه . "
  وأكد نايف الصحفي ‏@alsahfe2  أن الحسابات مستعارة  الهدف منها تشويه صورة الدعاة والمشايخ " هذه الحسابات بأسماء مستعارة وتضع  صور على هيئة دعاة ومشايخ ويغرد بسوء بغرض تشويه صورة الدعاة والمشايخ  #عايض_القرني_يتزوج_فلبينيه ".
  وعلق د.مصطفى ابوسعد ‏@drmostafa64  البهتان كارثة  لو  يعلم أصحابة ان كلمة واحدة قد تهوي بصاحبها في النار سبعين خريفا "  البهتان كارثة وحالقة لو يعلم أصحابه أن كلمة واحدة قد تهوي بصاحبها في  النار سبعين خريفا لما وسعه بكاء الدهر ندما #عايض_القرني_يتزوج_فلبينيه ."
  ودعا د. خليل الحدري ‏@Khalil_alhadri على من تطاول  على الشيخ وأثار الفتنة "  #عايض_القرني_يتزوج_فلبينيه أراد الأخ فادي  إثارةً على حساب أبي عبدالله حفظه الله..فلعل كل لسان سييء تطاول على الشيخ  وفي رمضان يناله منه نصيب ".
  وقال المفسر/محمد البديري ‏@albodiry إن صاحب الوسم  تبرأت منه عائلته  " #عائض_القرني_يتزوج_فلبينيه صاحب الهاشتاق تبرأت منه  قبيلته اللهم اخرس لسانه وشل يده وأذله يارب العالمين ".
                        	*

----------


## yassirali66

*صور من المسجد الحرام ليلة 27 من رمضان (19 صورة) 


 




*

----------


## yassirali66

*فنان مبدع يقوم بنحت الخشب وتلوينه ليصبح كأنه طعام حقيقي ..
 






*

----------


## yassirali66

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*كالعادة رائع مبدع ممتع حبيبنا ياسر الموهوب 

كل سنة وانت طيب ياابو علي
*

----------


## yassirali66

*وانت طيب يامهودا
كيفكم عساكم بخير
                        	*

----------


## فائز عوض الكريم

*كل عام وانتم بخير
                        	*

----------


## alenani

*شكراً يا ياسر على الدرر 
و كل عام و انت بألف خير
                        	*

----------


## محمد عوض حبشي

*عدت  ياسر مع العيد وعم الابداع والجديد
وكل سنة والمريخ والمريخاب بالف خير ربنا يحقق اماني الجميع ويتقبل صالح اعمالنا
                        	*

----------

